# Happy Birthday Steve



## Kylie1969 (Mar 16, 2013)

Wishing a fabulous birthday to my wonderful husband Steve 

He is 32 today 

We are heading out for dinner tonight to celebrate


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 16, 2013)

Happy birthday to Steve! Have a great evening!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you so much GG, I will pass that onto him


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 17, 2013)

Hope you had a great one Steve !!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2013)

happy belated birthday, steve.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 17, 2013)

Hope you had a great birthday and dinner, Steve and Kylie!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you lovely people 

We had a wonderful dinner at the chinese restaurant, ate too much, as we normally do when we eat out...eyes too big for bellies and all that 

It was great though, thanks again


----------

